

Bitcoin deemed regular currency by Australian Senate Committee - jsnathan
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitcoin-deemed-regular-currency-by-australian-senate-committee-1514009

======
kolev
To the moon!!!┗(°0°)┛

